# Kroatienurlaub Mai 2008 Vrsar



## chrissi6 (26. Februar 2008)

Hi
wie es der Titel schon sagt werde ich vom 10.05.-17.05 in Vrsar sein 9km von Porec entfernt ! Nun wollte ich auch sicher mein Angelzeug mitnehmen da wir nur 150m vom Meer weg untergebracht sind ! Was würdet ihr mitnehmen ?? Ich wollte vom Ufer aus Angeln und am liebsten Brandungsangeln mit 4,20 Rute und 100-200 g und Blinker... mit Spinnrute mit 3 m und 10 -45 gr !
Kennt jemand diesen Ort bzw wisst ihr welche Köder, Gerät, Montage.... !
Danke im Vorraus !

PS : Wenn jmd den Ort kennt gleich bitte sagen ob es dort Sehenswürdigkeiten gibt !


----------



## Arbun (3. März 2008)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub Mai 2008 Vrsar*

Hi,

es gab da mal nen Kroatien thread wo einiges wichtiges/interessantes wie *Angelerlaubnis* etc. angesprochen wurde!!! Link zum Thröd

Persöhnlich hab ich beste erfolge mit Muschelfleisch und Brot gehabt. Brot aber eher mit leichter Stippmontage auf Brandbrasse (croatisch "Ušata"), wenn angefüttert kannste 5 stück in 15min. fangen :g... sind aber meist nur so 20cm groß! Doraden sollen mit Grundmontage und Muscheln oder "Bibi"-Wurm (Seeringelwurm?) gehen; Haken# 1 od. 2.
Fische in der Adria

Vrsar kenn ich nicht direkt, bin immer in der Kvarnerbucht im Urlaub (bisserl südlicher) aber hier gibs ein paar infos zu Sehenswürdigkeiten! Empfehlen kann ich aber *Pula* mit dem Amphietheater der Römerzeit (war selbst dort), *Poreč*, *Rovinj*, *Mošćenice... *. Schau einfach beim Link unter *Orte1 u. 2

Guten Fang, Arbun|wavey:
*


----------



## dr.zeto (12. März 2008)

*AW: Kroatienurlaub Mai 2008 Vrsar*

Ich bin schon als Kind mit meinen Eltern jeden Sommer nach Kroatien zum Campen. Genau in deine Gegend.
Wir waren zwischen Porec und Vrsar immer aufßm Campingplatz.
Sind dann mit dem kleinen Boot von meinem Vater rausgefahren und haben dort mit Muschelfleisch relativ erfolgreich auf kleinere Meerbrassen geangelt.
Das letzte mal als ich da war konnte ich vom Ufer aus mit der Spinnrute und einem Gummifisch einen schönen Wolfsbarsch fangen. Auch vom Ufer aus, kann man früh morgens mit Fischfetzen an der Wasserkugel auf Hornhecht gehen.
Das letzte mal habe ich aber ausser dem Wolfsbarsch von Ufer aus nichts nennenswertes gefangen, leider 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Werde dieses Jahr mit meinem Schlauchboot mal weiter rausfahren und dort vielleicht wieder mit Fischfetzen oder ganzen Köfis am Grund oder in Grundnähe fischen - in der Abenddämmerung. Außerdem habe ich mir gedacht könnte man doch auch mal im seichteren Bereich "Droshotten". Vielleicht zwischen den kleinen, vorgelagerten Inseln.

Erlaubnisschein ist in der Tat nicht gerade günstig. Ich hatte zuletzt 380 Kuna für 30 Tage gezahlt - ich glaube so war´s |uhoh:
Das sind also so rund € 55 ! #q

Trotzdem. Ich finde es immer wieder ein besonderes Erlebnis in der Adria zu angeln. Besonders, wenn man auch noch erfolgreich sein darf... 
:g


----------

